
Orb.Farm, a Virtual Aquatic Ecosystem - todsacerdoti
https://orb.farm
======
ornornor
This is great, surprised it was submitted thrice and never commented on or
upvoted much!

~~~
RobKohr
Yep, fun little simulator

------
vedant_shety
Was I the only one who was sadistic enough to fill the tank with water and
over 50 fishes? Then watch as the O2 levels drop and bodies begin the pile up
at the bottom of the tank.

The last remaining fish gets to live a life of luxury with all the food in the
world

------
kissickas
Interesting how you can just create water from bacteria - I wonder if that's
intentional or just a workaround to avoid taking matter out of the system when
bacteria die.

------
Breza
Fun!

------
kirbyclark32
Awesome

